# Please help!!



## mema (Oct 5, 2013)

I really screwed up my camera. I have a Canon Powershot A510. Went to download some pics to my laptop with a "Targus" device my grandson gave me(my laptop has no place to put SD card) well, I put the card in the WRONG slot, lost all my pics, and now when I put the card back in the camera, it reads "Memory Card Error". Grandson said, "Go buy new card" I did, and when I put it in the camera------same thing, "Memory Card Error" Any ideas??? Thanks in advance.:hail:


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 5, 2013)

Have you tried going into your menus... and formatting the card?


----------



## petto (Oct 5, 2013)

With the card in the camera try going into settings and formatting the card. That should fix it. Also get a card reader that only has the slot you need. They are fairly inexpensive, < $10.


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 5, 2013)

Here are directions from the Canon users manual... if you need that, let me know.. I will post the link..

View attachment 57181


----------



## mema (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Tried it on both my old card and the new card, did not work. After I press set, down in lower left corner it says, "memory card error", then the camera shuts off.


----------

